
Cat’s eye (road safety device) - iainmerrick
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat%27s_eye_(road)
======
iainmerrick
This may be of interest given the discussions of self-driving cars and road
safety in general.

It’s also interesting in purely engineering terms as a fantastically elegant
design. Not only does it withstand being driven over, being driven over
actually triggers the self-cleaning mechanism!

